# Need Costume to Wear with a Hot Pink Wig



## colmmoo (Jul 23, 2005)

I have the hot pink version of the wig below. Got it from Walgreens for significantly less.

http://cgi.ebay.com/Anime-Chick-Cos...3QQihZ008QQcategoryZ82161QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


Any ideas on what costume to wear with it? I thought about anime (Ulala from Space Channel 5, Misty from Pokemon), but I would end up having to make a costume (don't have much time this year) and am hoping to just buy something (willing to modify it). 

Links to readymade costumes would be great. Thanks!


----------



## littleZOMBIwoogums (Sep 6, 2006)

Hmmm....I'd go anime but, here are a couple alternatives.

Doll-wear lots of plastic accessories

Little girl in jammy jams


----------



## Long_Tom (Oct 26, 2005)

How about ... nothing? Then you can go around asking "Quick, what color is my hair?"


----------



## RedSonja (Sep 18, 2004)

What about a rainbow bright kinda costume?..... what color was her hair anyway?!! 

I definitely think anime, tho, when I see that.


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

You could go as a raver. You'd just need colorful clothes, glow sticks, and a pacifier.


----------

